# Barrier Island Station-Duck unit 309 new or old?



## sorriso (Apr 24, 2007)

I had my fingers crossed when we did our RCI points exchange that we might be in the 200s or 800s which are oceanfront.  So, we're not there and now am hoping that maybe this unit is one of the rehabbed ones.  Do you know?

This is our first visit to the Outer Banks getting my kids together after the youngest graduates college from the University of Richmond.  Of course this seems to be the coldest spring on record!  Hopefully it'll warm up and we'll be outside so much it doesn't matter what the condition of the unit is.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## MusicMan (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't help you with your question, just wanted to say congrats on the UR graduate.  One of my best friends is a Spider, as is his son who was just on Jeopardy last week (well some places he was, he was pre-empted  by the VA Tech press conference here in Virginia). UR is a great school (at least that's what my buddy keeps telling me)


----------



## stugy (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll try to help.  The 200 building is full ownership so won't be in RCI.  Also the 800 building is lock-offs, so people tend to deposit them as 2 deposits during high season.  Your unit 309 is probably a 3 bedroom (not a lock-off)   It is in Penny Hill Station right behind the indoor pool.  You could have done worse, as the 500, 700 and 600 building have virtually no views and I understand the 100 building (built as full ownership but then resort bought back units as owners sold and then sold as timeshare) is the furthest from the ocean and from what I understand, gets the most complaints.  I don't know when last rehab was on the 300 building, but if you got a summer week, then enjoy the area and the ocean.  It's a tough trade to get in during high season.  The outdoor pool is really nice.  
If you really want the specific information on the rehab, call owners services at the resort and they will tell you.  But go with a positive attitude.  Unfortunately management doesn't always do what we owners would like in terms of maintenance, but everyone enjoys themself there and trust me, there are many who wish they could get in.
Pat


----------



## sorriso (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you stugy for the inservice, I'm a bit calmer now!  We will be there in just a few weeks, not summer yet, but according to the weather on my computer home page it was 80 today. 

MusicMan, thanks too for your post.  UR has been a wonderful experience for my son, he worked hard to get there and I can't believe the four years has passed so quickly!

I've poked around this site quite a bit searching for tidbits on BI Duck and anyone reading this thread is welcome to add anything else they'd like on the subject.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 26, 2007)

*I own in the 300 Building...*

...but unfortunately, I haven't stayed at BIS since 1994.  My week is the last week of March and with kids in school, we always exchange.  But I'm really excited because our week coincides with Spring Break next year and I'm really looking forward to going and staying in our unit.  I think you will have great weather and really enjoy the area.  We go to Barrier Island some during the summer and utilize the facilities for the day.  There is a heated indoor pool and hot tub, which is within steps of the 300 building.  I'm sure it will definitely be too cool for the outdoor pool.  There is a lot to see and do in the area.  You and your family are going to have a great time!  Enjoy!  Yes, it was 80 today, and it will continue to get warmer.:whoopie:


----------



## sorriso (Aug 21, 2007)

To belatedly answer my own question, for the interest of others---no, it's not an updated unit.

This wasn't a problem though because although obviously dated, the unit was clean and that's all that really matters to me.  My biggest problem was the bedsheets.  The bottom sheet didn't fit the mattress and popped up which is very annoying.  I have to say that we had this same problem in Las Vegas at the Grandview.

Sitting on the balcony was a delight.  With a slight left turn of my head I could view the Atlantic and a slight turn to the right revealed the sound.

I would go back.


----------

